# Veritas vice?



## FlaMick (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm finishing my small bench that's 60" X 21" X 2-1/2" thick. I have small half garage shop and work mostly on smaller projects like boxes, birdhouses, (I have physical limitation of about 20 lb for medical reason)

I'm trying to decide between Veritas reg or large front vice (not quick release ) I'm leaning towards the large even though it will be all the way front to back and I don't it to look way oversize and out off proportion.


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

I too typically stick to small projects, and thus, usually work with small boards. I have a vintage 7" craftsman woodworking vise. Its plenty adequate for smaller workpieces. 
That said, if you want the larger vise, there isn't any reason you shouldn't use it. But I wouldn't worry about the holding power of the smaller vise either. It will probably get the job done.


----------



## Ripthorn (Mar 24, 2010)

I have a Veritas vice, and one of their vises too . I don't understand your question regarding it, but am happy to help.


----------



## FlaMick (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm trying to figure the space between center screw and guiding rods of each vice (regular and large) as I need to straddle the 2" wide crossmember that attaches legs to the bench. I don't want have to drill 1" thru this crossmember to allow space for the turning screw to travel. I need a vice that has a guide rod and center screw with minimum of 2-1/4" between them.

The large vice says the screw is offset to compensate for racking.. Is there an option of changing which side the screw is off set to, left or right?


----------



## FlaMick (Oct 11, 2012)

Can anyone help me?


----------



## FlaMick (Oct 11, 2012)

There must be someone out there who knows the spacing size between the screw and the guide.


----------

